# Is a cat's nose supposed to be wet or dry?



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

Pico has always had a nice dry nose.

Harley's is perpetually damp. O__o


----------



## SarahJ (Mar 28, 2010)

From what I have read the wetness, or dryness of a cat's nose isn't a good indicator of good(or bad) health. A cat with either could be healthy or not.


----------



## alexb123 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one cat with wet nose one with dry. The wet nose cat is very healthy and the dry nose is often ill. But I don't have a clue if this will apply to any other cat.


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Wet nose is a sign of a healthy cat but the will be dry after they have just been sleeping.


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

They're both healthy, it's just that one cat always has a dry nose, the other always has wet. I'm just wondering what causes the difference?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Simbas is usually dry when sleeping, but wet otherwise. Boos is usually wet. I hate to bother her when shes sleeping because Simba does that enough on his own. lol.


----------

